
Digital design platform Ceros raises $100M - aspenmayer
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/23/digital-design-platform-ceros-raises-100m/
======
aspenmayer
Apparently they did a sub site for NVIDIA’s site? Kind of a big name. Snap?
Also heard of them.

[https://www.ceros.com/inspire?sortBy=likes](https://www.ceros.com/inspire?sortBy=likes)

